# Houma 11/5-11/7



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

yea, its been blowing. This past weekend was howling at some points.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

How did the skiff do?


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

@Sublime Skiff did great. There wasn't anything I wanted to do but couldn't do, even with the wind and low tides. We ran to and from the far outside every day.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice report and pix. It is an incredible fishery over there. But @KimmerIII, it's been howling across the Gulf for the last 6 weeks, at least.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Zika said:


> Nice report and pix. It is an incredible fishery over there. But @KimmerIII, it's been howling across the Gulf for the last 6 weeks, at least.


Believe me I know. I've been in a skiff about twice. Had to fish from bayboats other times.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like y'all did ok!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Good job, it was blowing like an Alabama cheerleader last week.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

What flies worked best


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

Holy hell, beautiful fish man. I really need to take a road trip to LA.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

@Rookiemistake the Redfish/BlackDrum were not really picky. I threw a lot of the big & heavy flies you see the guys in Hopedale use. 
Sheephead, on the other hand, loved to follow everything but refused to eat anything I offered them.


----------

